# Another Great Breast Cancer Shoot



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Thanks Brad. The thanks really goes to all to the archers that support this shoot. It is lots of work but anything that is worth it usually is. There are countless volunteers that put this on... far too many to mention without forgetting someone. You will know who they are if you are at the shoot. 

Hope to see everyone today... 

Chris


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

indead a fun day, I didn't shoot well but had a blast! Sorry I had to leave before finals but when in the heating bussiness you have to look after your customers. Had a fun day and sure hope I have a spot for next year!


----------



## CherryJu1ce (Feb 25, 2005)

It was a hell of a time for sure!


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Great time and good to see everyone. What a well run event. All the hard work that went into this really showed. Good job Gilles and the crew!

That loon looked amazing! As someone that is all thumbs and not-artistic, I really admire how someone can sculpt such a beautiful piece of art. That loon was awesome Gilles!
Can't wait till next time to see everyone again.
Rob.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

*shoot*

Thanks Rob (for the kudo's on the loon). As for the shoot, the gang deserves all the credit, I just put something on AT and you all came. All had a good time, raised a few buck for a good cause.. Look fwd to next year and do same thing again..

Gilles


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2010)

Great Time
Just wanted to thank everyone who helped organize and put on the shoot yesterday. We all had a great time, it's been a while since I've heard Fiona laugh so much while she was shooting. Thank you to all the shoooters that came out too.:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Wanted to add a Thank You to Gillies, Chris, George and everyone who worked to make the shoot a success!!!
Always a pleasure to have an opportunity to see everyone.......Angus


----------



## suwat (Feb 1, 2008)

*Another Breast cancer Shoot*

I want to thank Gilles et al for the GREAT day had by all. This is from the FEW Tradional flingers, LOL
Speaking for myself I was lucky to hit the end wall butt. Had a great time. If us Traditional archers can at least hit the wall can we get at least a 9 score ??? count hehehehe
Why does the target move so much when I am trying to hit it. Maybe it is my bifocals lol.
We will kick b--t next year.
So many nice folks meeting here from all over.
Regards,
Suwat (AKA) bowmanwil


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

So where are all the pics? There were dozens of ATers with cameras...

(I had mine but the battery died )


----------



## dutchy (Mar 21, 2004)

Thanks again to the bow shop, all the organizing staff, and all the sponsers! It was a great even from start to finish! I still cant believe it has been 4-5 years since the first "TIT" smackdown round! This shoot has come so far and for a good cause. It was awesome to see everyone again and shoot with some old and new friends.

Cant wait for next year already! 

I think I took about 400+ pics, but all on big F's camera. I hope he goes through and posts a few up! Some maybe a bit too embarrassing and maybe not on the internet but def some good ones!

Thanks again! cheers :tongue:


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Stash said:


> So where are all the pics? There were dozens of ATers with cameras...
> 
> (I had mine but the battery died )


My pics (at least some of them) are going up tonite... I've been swamped last couple of days.

I'll post a link to my buddy's videos of my head shaving as well... gotta get his permission to swamp his server first. They're kinda big.


----------



## skywalk (Feb 8, 2006)

The shoot was fantastic. The response was great. Andrew is COLD. I just want to thank everyone for participating and may the next one be even better.

:thumbs_up:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

Stash said:


> So where are all the pics? There were dozens of ATers with cameras...
> 
> (I had mine but the battery died )


Stan were sorting through about 3500 photos taken...hope to have them up on the bowshop website this week!

Cheers Mike Barreca:thumbs_up


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

It's a worthy cause and I'm glad to take part, thanks for all the hard work everyone!

Great to see Nigel there too, deep respect!


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

*CAFAC Photos*

I threw some up on my facebook...took forever to load tonight. Check them out if your interested. Had to pick threw them...Craig used and abused my camera...used up over a GB of memory in photos lol.


----------



## Rampant (May 3, 2005)

cc46 said:


> It's a worthy cause and I'm glad to take part, thanks for all the hard work everyone!
> 
> Great to see Nigel there too, deep respect!


Thanks Chuck! As usual it was a terrific shoot... fun and for a great cause! I really enjoyed being back among some of my cronies, and it really made me look forward to 3D when I'll see even more of them! Been away for a solid year... Thanks to everyone that made me feel so welcomed! 

Thanks too to all the organizers and sponsors... a great job as always! It's nice to have the opportunity to feel like a part of such a good and true endeavour... nice to be helping people.

Sign me up for next year Gilles. I promise I'll shoot more X next time!

Nigel


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey all... as a quick update... I've posted a few low-rez pics I edited down... I'll be forwarding everything over to Mike to be posted, but here's a few...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/album.php?albumid=5980


----------



## shootthewhatnow (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh... more to follow...


----------



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

*Photo's from Colby Classic Cancer Shoot!*

_Hey guys and gals!

We've have some photo's up now on the BowShop website from the Cancer shoot! Follow the link and click on the front page to view. There will be more to come as we have a couple thousand to go through..._

*www.bow-shop.com*
_
Thanks..Mike Barreca_


----------

